
YouTube Channels Crippled By Copyright Claims - adidash
http://kotaku.com/youtube-channels-crippled-by-copyright-claims-1480717110
======
drakaal
In some cases the Game companies have legit concerns. If you stream a video of
you playing Dance Dance Revolution with audio captured of Britney Spears
entire song, you basically just posted a song to the web, likely at CD quality
(if you did your capture correctly).

A capture of a Lord of the Rings game would include the soundtrack from the
movie, a similar problem to above.

Then you have the voice overs, Call Of Duty had Ice T, Or Ice Cube, or Vanilla
Ice (I forget which one) give you inspiring advice through out the matches,
based on if you are winning or losing. Likely the franchise doesn't have a
license to give you to include that in your video.

If you are running ads on the content, and Battle Field X was in front of your
glitch video it is hard to argue that you were evangelizing the Call Of Duty
games, so CoD has little reason to pony up for the license either.

------
salient
Google has been warned plenty of times about this. They just don't care.
They're instead making it ever easier to file mass bogus takedowns to more and
more channels at once to appease Big Content.

